# Greenbrier Trail info



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like a caravan or two of us are going to come up and ride the Greenbrier trail in early May. Day 1, Lewisburg to Marlinton, day 2, Marlinton to the end of the trail and back to Marlinton, and day 3 back to Lewisburg.

Any caveats or recommendations? I think we 're going to rent 1-2 cabins at the Jericho B&B in Marlinton for two nights. Is the bike/bistro shop in Marlinton worth a couple of meals? I found a 'pub' at one of the B&Bs in Marlinton, so I assume beer is readily available?  We are a thirsty bunch.

I did search Greenbrier on this forum.... Please share any knowledge, opinions or snarky comments.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Bump.

Oops, no need to. 4 days without a response, still on top of the Mid-Atlantic thread. I should have gotten PittCanna to start this thread for me. Then we'd have four pages of responses. 147 views and no one knows anything about it?

Greenbrier River Trail


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

This is the first I heard of it (from south central PA). Looks like a beautiful place to spend some time though. Enjoy if you decide to go.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Greenbriar has some great mtb trails. Never been road riding there. There is some detail about greenbriar on the MORE-MTB boards. I have been there many times.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info about Greenbriar. I just put it on my "need to go" list.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

My son and I rode this trail last year. We started at the north end, ride to the south end, stayed in a hotel, then rode back the next day. 167 miles in two days, not bad for the 12 year old. It was a great experience, and a really nice trail.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> My son and I rode this trail last year. We started at the north end, ride to the south end, stayed in a hotel, then rode back the next day. 167 miles in two days, not bad for the 12 year old. It was a great experience, and a really nice trail.


Kudos to you and your 12 year old for doing it in two days. We had six old men do it in three. Had a blast. It really is a beautiful area. The next time we do it we're going to climb up to Snowshoe, and maybe spend a day kayaking.


----------

